# هل يوجد علاقة بين حورس و يسوع؟



## الحق و الباطل (14 فبراير 2010)

هل يوجد علاقة بين حورس و يسوع؟

اريد ان اعرف رأي اخواني المسيحيين في الموضوع هذا


----------



## الحق و الباطل (14 فبراير 2010)

ارجو حذف الموضوع، لأنه بالقسم الخاطيء، اعتذر


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 فبراير 2010)

الحق و الباطل قال:


> هل يوجد علاقة بين حورس و يسوع؟
> 
> اريد ان اعرف رأي اخواني المسيحيين في الموضوع هذا



طيب قبل الرد انبهك الى ان القسم للأسئلة وليس للمناقشة

الجواب : لا توجد علاقة 

ملحوظة ماتجيبش اى حاجة وتقول تشابهوا فيها !
عشان تحافظ على عضويتك

القسم للأسئلة


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2010)

*المشرفين هينقلوا للقسم الصحيح*​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2010)

*لاتوجد علاقة بين حورس والمسيح

*​


----------



## الحق و الباطل (14 فبراير 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> طيب قبل الرد انبهك الى ان القسم للأسئلة وليس للمناقشة
> 
> الجواب : لا توجد علاقة
> 
> ...



أخي للمراة الثالة اعتذر لك، لكن بما انها شبهه بالنسبة لي الا تعتقد انه من المفترض انك تعطي فرصة للمسيحيين بالمنتدى بأن يصححو المعلومة التي برأسي ؟؟

لماذا لا تعطونا فرصة و نشوف ماذا سيحصل بالنهاية ؟؟  أنا متأكد أن الانجيل يوجد فيه ردود على الشبهه هذي!! و الا فلن تكون الاخت tasoni queena واثقة من كلامها. أنا متأكد انها سوف تأتي بإجابة ممتازة، و انا اريد ان اعرف ما هي هذي الاجابة؟


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2010)

*عايزين نعرف ايه هى اوجه التشابه من وجه نظرك

عشان نرد عليها*​


----------



## الحق و الباطل (14 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *عايزين نعرف ايه هى اوجه التشابه من وجه نظرك
> 
> عشان نرد عليها*​



أنا افضل ان ينقل الموضوع لقسم الشبهات لكي استطيع ان اجاوب على سؤالك


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2010)

*



			أنا افضل ان ينقل الموضوع لقسم الشبهات لكي استطيع ان اجاوب على سؤالك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مشرفين القسم هما اللى ليهم حق نقل الموضوع
هل تفضل تأجيل الحوار حتى يتم نقله
*​


----------



## الحق و الباطل (14 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> مشرفين القسم هما اللى ليهم حق نقل الموضوع
> هل تفضل تأجيل الحوار حتى يتم نقله
> *​



نعم اختي افضل ان ننتظر الى تأجيل الحوار الى ان يتم نقله


----------



## fredyyy (14 فبراير 2010)

*تم نقل الموضوع *


----------



## الحق و الباطل (14 فبراير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *تم نقل الموضوع *



شكرا لك اخي
فليبارك الرب فيك


----------



## الحق و الباطل (14 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *عايزين نعرف ايه هى اوجه التشابه من وجه نظرك
> 
> عشان نرد عليها*​



أختي انتي الوحيدة التي تعرفيم عن ماذا اتكلم..

انتي كنتي تقولين شيئا عن الشمس خلف يسوع؟ ارجو ان تذكريني به من فضلك؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 فبراير 2010)

الحق و الباطل قال:


> أختي انتي الوحيدة التي تعرفيم عن ماذا اتكلم..
> 
> انتي كنتي تقولين شيئا عن الشمس خلف يسوع؟ ارجو ان تذكريني به من فضلك؟



العزيز
ابدأ بطرح ما لديك نقطة نقطة الى ان تفهم وتتيقن من الإجابة فى النقطة الأولى وثم الثانية وهكذا لكى يصل لك الفهم الصحيح


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2010)

*



			ختي انتي الوحيدة التي تعرفيم عن ماذا اتكلم..

انتي كنتي تقولين شيئا عن الشمس خلف يسوع؟ ارجو ان تذكريني به من فضلك؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اللى خلف صورة المسيح حول الرأس دى مش شمس دى هالة من النور

توضع فى صور المسيح والقديسين *​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 فبراير 2010)

عزيزى .. موضوعك فارغ ..
المفروض تطرح شبهة موجودة 
من داخل الكتاب المقدس .. وليس عن اى شئ خارج عن العقيدة المسيحية ....
مش تجيب وتقول انتوا بترسموا كذا وكذا 

يا ريت يبقى فيه نضوج فى وضع الشبهة


----------



## الحق و الباطل (14 فبراير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> العزيز
> ابدأ بطرح ما لديك نقطة نقطة الى ان تفهم وتتيقن من الإجابة فى النقطة الأولى وثم الثانية وهكذا لكى يصل لك الفهم الصحيح



أخي لو طرحت ما لدي ستغضبون و تقولون انها مخالفة


----------



## الحق و الباطل (14 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> اللى خلف صورة المسيح حول الرأس دى مش شمس دى هالة من النور
> 
> توضع فى صور المسيح والقديسين *​



أختي لا اعتقد انها هالة، فلو انها هالة لكانت خرجت منه وليس من خلفه!!

ما هو تعليقك على هذه الجملة ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2010)

*



			خي لو طرحت ما لدي ستغضبون و تقولون انها مخالفة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا طبعا

انت فى قسم الرد على الشبهات يعنى لازم تطرح الشبهة بتاعتك واحنا هنجاوب عليها

المخالفة هى عدم اتباع القوانين وعدم فهم قوانين كل قسم*​


----------



## الحق و الباطل (14 فبراير 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> عزيزى .. موضوعك فارغ ..
> المفروض تطرح شبهة موجودة
> من داخل الكتاب المقدس .. وليس عن اى شئ خارج عن العقيدة المسيحية ....
> مش تجيب وتقول انتوا بترسموا كذا وكذا
> ...



أخي انا اسف لكن انا طرحت ما لدي و تم حذف الطرح


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2010)

> أختي لا اعتقد انها هالة، فلو انها هالة لكانت خرجت منه وليس من خلفه!!
> 
> ما هو تعليقك على هذه الجملة ؟؟



عزيزى الصور من خيال راسمها يرسمها من ورائه خارجة منه ليس لها قواعد

نحن نعرف شكل المسيح الحقيقى ولكن لو نظرت فى صور المسيح ستجدها مختلفة عن بعضها

لاننا نعطى حق تخيل شكل المسيح وكل واحد بيرسمه يشبه له فى الدول الافريقية مثلا يرسموا

المسيح اسود اللون وفى الدول الاوربية يرسموا ابيض وعينيه ملونة

الصور من خيال مؤلفيها​


----------



## الحق و الباطل (14 فبراير 2010)

مرة اخرى لأخواننا الذين فاتهم الموضوع:

هل تبدو هذه كهالة لكم ام انها شمس خلف يسوع ؟؟






لو كانت هالة فإنها سوف تخرج من يسوع وليس من خلفه !! لأن يسوع هو النور كما ذكر بالكتاب المقدس.
مصدر الصورة






لا تعتقد ابدا ابدا انها هالة!!  ارجوكم اثبتو لي انها هالة! فإنها تبدو بالنسبة لي كشمس !!
مصدر الصورة






هذه لا تبدو هالة على الإطلاق!!





الهالة هي شعاع!! وليست كرة تشبه الشمس !!


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 فبراير 2010)

> أخي لو طرحت ما لدي ستغضبون و تقولون انها مخالفة



الموضوع فى قسم الرد على لاشبهات الآن 
مطلبو منك اتباع قوانين القسم فقط
اطرح شبهتك واحدة تلو الأخرى




> أختي لا اعتقد انها هالة، فلو انها هالة لكانت خرجت منه وليس من خلفه!!
> 
> ما هو تعليقك على هذه الجملة ؟؟



ملحوظة بلاش كلمة " اعتقد " او " لا اعتقد " دى  ................ الدليل !

الرد : كلامك خطأ لأن لو الهالة فى اى موضع آخر ستحجب الوجه اساسا وبالتالى ضاعت الصورة كلها !

هل لك رد على اول نقطة ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 فبراير 2010)

الحق و الباطل قال:


> مرة اخرى لأخواننا الذين فاتهم الموضوع:
> 
> هل تبدو هذه كهالة لكم ام انها شمس خلف يسوع ؟؟
> 
> ...




هالات والدليل فى داخل الصورة نفسها ان الشمس ( جدلا ) فى الصورة متغيرة فى تكوينها والإضاءة والخطوط ومكتوب عليها كلام فهل ترى الشمس مكتوب عليها كلام ؟

عمرك شفت شبهة بنتكلم فيها بالصور ؟؟
صدقنى انا خايف من الحذف


----------



## apostle.paul (14 فبراير 2010)

*امال مطلوب وضع هالة النور فين؟*


----------



## الحق و الباطل (14 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> عزيزى الصور من خيال راسمها يرسمها من ورائه خارجة منه ليس لها قواعد
> 
> نحن نعرف شكل المسيح الحقيقى ولكن لو نظرت فى صور المسيح ستجدها مختلفة عن بعضها
> 
> ...



أختي انا اوافقك الرأي !!

لكن لماذا يكون الشيء الذي تطلقين عليه هالة لا يخرج من من يسوع نفسه !!

او على الاقل لماذا لا تكون خلف جسم يسوع كامل ؟؟ لماذا التشابه بين صورة حورس و يسوع؟ مع العلم ان صورة حورس رسمت قبل 3 الاف سنة قبل ولادت يسوع !!


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 فبراير 2010)

> http://www.fatheralexander.org/graphics/holy_virgin.jpg




هل لون جسم المسيح المساوى لنور الشمس ( جدلا ) هو شمس أخرى ام ماذا ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2010)

*هل قرأت ردى رقم 21

*​


----------



## الحق و الباطل (14 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *هل قرأت ردى رقم 21
> 
> *​



قرأته و كان ردي رقم 26


----------



## الحق و الباطل (14 فبراير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> هل لون جسم المسيح المساوى لنور الشمس ( جدلا ) هو شمس أخرى ام ماذا ؟؟



أخى اسمح لي ان اطرح لي موضوعي الذي يتكلم عن حورس في الموضوع هذا كـ رد  لكي يتسنى لك قراءته كامل اكثر من مرة و فهم كلامي

هل انت موافق؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 فبراير 2010)

الحق و الباطل قال:


> أختي انا اوافقك الرأي !!
> 
> لكن لماذا يكون الشيء الذي تطلقين عليه هالة لا يخرج من من يسوع نفسه !!
> 
> او على الاقل لماذا لا تكون خلف جسم يسوع كامل ؟؟ لماذا التشابه بين صورة حورس و يسوع؟ مع العلم ان صورة حورس رسمت قبل 3 الاف سنة قبل ولادت يسوع !!




مين اللى قال انه لا يخرج من الله نفسه ؟؟

كيف يظهر الله ( المسيح ) إن كان النور امامه وليس خلفه ؟

على فكرة مش هاقول لك ليه بتترسم الصور بتاعة القديسين عموما والهالة خلف الرأس فقط ههههه


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 فبراير 2010)

الحق و الباطل قال:


> أخى اسمح لي ان اطرح لي موضوعي الذي يتكلم عن حورس في الموضوع هذا كـ رد  لكي يتسنى لك قراءته كامل اكثر من مرة و فهم كلامي
> 
> هل انت موافق؟




انا لا وقت لدى للهو !

سألتك عدة اسئلة فى النقدة الأولى ولم اتلقى رد وتريد ان تخرج الى صور ليظل الموضوع صور فى صور

هو انا بلعب هنا ؟

يا استاذ خش فى العقيدة 
صور اية اللى جاى تتكلم عليها ! ؟

هو دة الموضوع اللى بتتكلم عليه ؟


----------



## الحق و الباطل (14 فبراير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> مين اللى قال انه لا يخرج من الله نفسه ؟؟
> 
> كيف يظهر الله ( المسيح ) إن كان النور امامه وليس خلفه ؟[/color][/size]



لا لم اذكر اي سيرة بخصوص ان النور المفروض يكون امامه بل قلت انه المفروض يكون حول جسمه كامل من الخلف (ليس خلف الرأس فقط، مما يجعلها مشابهه لصورة حورس)
أو تكون خارجه منه نفسه !!



molka molkan قال:


> على فكرة مش هاقول لك ليه بتترسم الصور بتاعة القديسين عموما والهالة خلف الرأس فقط ههههه




يسرني انك تضحك !! مع اني لم افهم سبب ضحكك !
هكذا نريد الحوار ان يكون و نحن متفهمين بعضنا و بعيدا عن الغضب !!


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2010)

*



			أختي انا اوافقك الرأي !!

لكن لماذا يكون الشيء الذي تطلقين عليه هالة لا يخرج من من يسوع نفسه !!

او على الاقل لماذا لا تكون خلف جسم يسوع كامل ؟؟ لماذا التشابه بين صورة حورس و يسوع؟ مع العلم ان صورة حورس رسمت قبل 3 الاف سنة قبل ولادت يسوع !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الهالة خارجة من رأس المسيح

صعب ان احنا نتناقش فى صورة
هل هذا هو التشابه بين حورس والمسيح
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2010)

*اخى الحق والباطل هل هذا هو وجه التشابه بين المسيح وحورس من وجهة نظرك

اللى فتحت عشانه موضوع صورة*​


----------



## الحق و الباطل (14 فبراير 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> انا لا وقت لدى للهو !
> 
> سألتك عدة اسئلة فى النقدة الأولى ولم اتلقى رد وتريد ان تخرج الى صور ليظل الموضوع صور فى صور
> 
> ...




اسف، لم انتبه لسؤالك !! ما هو السؤال ؟؟



اخي خذ هذه الصورة مثالا لكلامي :







ارجوك لا تقول لي ان الصورة معدلة بالفوتوشوب!!

انظر :

موقع الكنيسة في خرائط قوقل

معلومات عن الكنيسة في موقع سياحي

الصورة حقيقة وليست معدلة بالفوتوشووب او بأي برنامج غيره ما عدا اني ضوعت دائرة بنفسي للتوضيح !!


السؤال ماذا تفعل عين حورس فوق الكنيسة؟ ولاحظة شعاع الشمس يخرج من العين !!و الهرم الذي يدل على الاهرام المصري القديم


----------



## الحق و الباطل (14 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *اخى الحق والباطل هل هذا هو وجه التشابه بين المسيح وحورس من وجهة نظرك
> 
> اللى فتحت عشانه موضوع صورة*​



الحقيقة ان لدي الكثير من الاثباتات !

لكن بما انكم تقولون انها هالة فأنا اقول لكم ماذا تفعل عين حورس فوق الكنيسة في ردي رقم 36


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2010)

*اخى الحق والباطل لو مسألتش سؤال جوة العقيدة ذات نفسها

للاسف هتعرض الموضوع للغلق

انا نبهتك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2010)

> الحقيقة ان لدي الكثير من الاثباتات !
> 
> لكن بما انكم تقولون انها هالة فأنا اقول لكم ماذا تفعل عين حورس فوق الكنيسة في ردي رقم 36



انت مصمم انا همشى معاك للاخر

انا نبهتك لو اغلق الموضوع عشان متجيش تقول ليه اغلق

المهم انت تقول ماذا تفعل عين حورس فوق الكنيسة

طيب هل تأكدت اصلا ان دى عين حورس

راجع الرابط ده رابط كلية الاثار فى صورة لعين حورس

http://www.aregy.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21562​
*عين حورس موسوعة ويكيبديا*


http://wapedia.mobi/ar/الحساب_عند_قدماء_المصريين


----------



## apostle.paul (14 فبراير 2010)

*ومين قالك ان دى عين حورس؟*
*مين اوحالك بكدا؟*
*خيالك؟*


----------



## الحق و الباطل (14 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *اخى الحق والباطل لو مسألتش سؤال جوة العقيدة ذات نفسها
> 
> للاسف هتعرض الموضوع للغلق
> 
> انا نبهتك*​



أختي انتي تعررفين اني لا اريد الموضوع ان يغلق !!

لكن اليست الكنيسة جزء من المسيحية !!

انتم ذهبون للكنيسة كل يوم احد لتصلو و تتعبدو !! لكن عين حورس تكون فوق الكنيسة او داخل الكنيسة او اي مكان في الكنيسة انا لايهمني !!

انا اسأل ماذا تفعل عين حورس في المكان الذي يزوره المسيحيوون اسبوعيا ؟؟ هذا سؤال عن المسيحية !! لماذا تكون عين حورس فوقكم ؟؟ او حتى خلق قسيسكم :


----------



## apostle.paul (14 فبراير 2010)




----------



## apostle.paul (14 فبراير 2010)

*فين عين حورس فى اللى انت مشاور عليه؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 فبراير 2010)

الحق و الباطل قال:


> لا لم اذكر اي سيرة بخصوص ان النور المفروض يكون امامه بل قلت انه المفروض يكون حول جسمه كامل من الخلف (ليس خلف الرأس فقط، مما يجعلها مشابهه لصورة حورس)
> أو تكون خارجه منه نفسه !!
> 
> 
> ...




أولا لقد قلت اولا هذا الكلام والآن تراجعت عنه حسنا لا مشكلة

مين اللى قال ان النور المفروض يكون خلف كل جسمه ؟؟
ما هو حضرتك لو قرأت شوية هاتعرف ليه النور لازم ولا بد يتحط خلف الرأس فقط

تقدر تقول لى يعنى اية لوجوس ؟؟




> اسف، لم انتبه لسؤالك !! ما هو السؤال ؟؟



شىء طبيبعى لأن المضووع كله موضوع تافه تماما
صور فى صور


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85718


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 فبراير 2010)

يا حبيبى الى الآن انا احترمك جدا فأرجوك لا تجبرنى على العكس !

فين دى العين يا محترم ؟؟؟

وفين دى عين حورس بالذات ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 فبراير 2010)

وبعدين فين الصورة  دى فى المواقع اللى انت جيبتها ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 فبراير 2010)

الحق و الباطل قال:


> أختي انتي تعررفين اني لا اريد الموضوع ان يغلق !!
> 
> لكن اليست الكنيسة جزء من المسيحية !!
> 
> ...




يابنى فين العين دى وحورس فين 

انت عندك كام سنة يا حبيبى ؟

ممكن تنطرد فورا صدقنى من المنتدى وطرد نهائى كمان

انت جاى تلعب وجايب كلام فارغ وبتقول عليه كلام افرغ ؟


تحذير


إن لم تدخل فى الشبهات الحقيقية فى العقيدة 
سوف يتم غلق الموضوع فورا
هذا تحذير
​


----------



## apostle.paul (14 فبراير 2010)

*مقولتناش يا طفلى العزيز فين عين حورس دى يا حبيبى *


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2010)

[QUOTE]		


> الحقيقة ان لدي الكثير من الاثباتات !
> 
> لكن بما انكم تقولون انها هالة فأنا اقول لكم ماذا تفعل عين حورس فوق الكنيسة في ردي رقم 36


[/QUOTE]
انت مصمم انا همشى معاك للاخر

انا نبهتك لو اغلق الموضوع عشان متجيش تقول ليه اغلق

المهم انت تقول ماذا تفعل عين حورس فوق الكنيسة

طيب هل تأكدت اصلا ان دى عين حورس

راجع الرابط ده رابط كلية الاثار فى صورة لعين حورس

http://www.aregy.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21562


عين حورس موسوعة ويكيبديا


http://wapedia.mobi/ar/ال%...8Aين
​*انا بعيد للك ردى تانى عشان شكللك مشفتهوش*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 فبراير 2010)

​


----------



## apostle.paul (14 فبراير 2010)

*تحب اكتبلك مصدر موضوعك فى المنتديات الاسلامية؟*
*قولنا فين عين حورس يالا اللى انت مشاور عليها *


----------



## apostle.paul (14 فبراير 2010)

*متزعلش لما يستهيفوا موضوعك *
*عندك ادلة ان حورس ولد فى 25 ديسمبر؟*
*وهل ايزيس كانت عذراء؟*
*امال اوزوريس الفحل دا بيعمل ايه؟*
*الكذب عينى عينك كدا مبتستحوش*


----------



## Eva Maria (14 فبراير 2010)

*


الحق و الباطل قال:



			مرة اخرى لأخواننا الذين فاتهم الموضوع:

هل تبدو هذه كهالة لكم ام انها شمس خلف يسوع ؟؟





لو كانت هالة فإنها سوف تخرج من يسوع وليس من خلفه !! لأن يسوع هو النور كما ذكر بالكتاب المقدس.
مصدر الصورة






لا تعتقد ابدا ابدا انها هالة!!  ارجوكم اثبتو لي انها هالة! فإنها تبدو بالنسبة لي كشمس !!
مصدر الصورة






هذه لا تبدو هالة على الإطلاق!!





الهالة هي شعاع!! وليست كرة تشبه الشمس !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




هذه صورة تظهر محمد رسول المسلمين فيها :





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Maome.jpg

وتظهر هالة ذهبية حول رأس محمد وأصحابه.

وربما محمد هو حورس, وأصحابه " حورسيين" أيضاً.


هذه تفاهات يا اخ

الهالة الذهبية, هي طريقة فنية في اظهار بعض الشخصيات في مظهر مقدس. وليس اكثر.

اما نظريات المؤامرة هذه, فهي مجرد تفاهات.

ويبدو ان الزميل متؤثر بفيلم الهواة " القادمون"

لان كل هذه الخرافات مصدرها هذا الفيلم , مع ان الفيلم هذا يثبت وبشكل قاطع ان لا شبه بين شخصية المسيح يسوع, وبين حورس. ويرد على فيلم " روح العصر" الذي يدعي ان حورس هو المسيح, بان لا تشابه أبداً بين الشخصيتين. وبان حورس لم يصلب, ولم يؤله, ولم تكن امه عذراء.*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 فبراير 2010)

> *وتظهر هالة ذهبية حول رأس محمد وأصحابه.
> 
> وربما محمد هو حورس, وأصحابه " حورسيين" أيضاً.
> *



هههههههههههههههه

موضوع هايف بصراحة .. ويدل على فراغ العقل .


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2010)

اخى الحق والباطل

اجابناك فى التعليقات السابقة على الاسئلة الغريبة اللى انت سألها

وبيناه ان كل ما كتبته تدليس

شغل مخك شوية​


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2010)

تم حذف المشاركات الترفيهية الإسلامية
المنتدى للحوار و ليس للترفيه يا مسلمين!
الأحبة في المسيح، لا تنجروا مع هؤلاء الذين يناقشون بصور و أدلة تعتمد على تكهنات و تشابهات بسن صورة و آخرى!


----------



## apostle.paul (14 فبراير 2010)

الحق و الباطل قال:


> أختي انتي تعررفين اني لا اريد الموضوع ان يغلق !!
> 
> لكن اليست الكنيسة جزء من المسيحية !!
> 
> ...


هو دا مش بوش برضة ولا انا اللى بيتهيالى؟


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2010)

> هو دا مش بوش برضة ولا انا اللى بيتهيالى؟



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله يدى ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 فبراير 2010)

الحق و الباطل قال:


> أختي انتي تعررفين اني لا اريد الموضوع ان يغلق !!
> 
> لكن اليست الكنيسة جزء من المسيحية !!
> 
> ...


 
الصوره يا اخ ليست لطائفه مسيحيه الصوره لكاهن من طائفه thelema الباطنيه التي تمارس السحر و ليس لها علاقه خالص بالمسيحيه لانها سحريه غنوصيه

لمزيد من القراءه  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thelema

عين حورس علي لبسهم و رمز لطائفتهم المشعوذه

انا حطيت لك الرابط اقري اكتر

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Critic (15 فبراير 2010)

*ايه الشبهة العبيطة دى*
*لا ترتقى لان تكون شبهة اصلا*
*للدرجة دى الافلاس !*

*انا صعبان عليا عقل الانسان اللى وصل بيه لهذا التفكير !*
*ربنا يهديهم*


----------



## epsalmos (15 فبراير 2010)

*اعترض على من رسم الصوره و ليس نحن

و هو هايقول لك انه لم يقصد حورس

بل قصده ان المسيح شمس البر الذى ينير حياتنا

و بكده كلامك ما هو الا تدليس !!

انتهى​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 فبراير 2010)

الحق و الباطل قال:


> اسف، لم انتبه لسؤالك !! ما هو السؤال ؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

اولا المثلث الذي علي قمه زخارف الكنيسه ليس رمز فرعوني ولا شئ انه رمز اختاره الفنان للتعبير عن الثالوث القدوس الواحد 


 ثانيا نيجي لحورس اولا امه ليست عذراء و الا لو شبهت الميلاد العذري بالوثنيه فانت تنسف دينك انت لانها ذكرت في قرانك و الالهه في الوثنيه تتناكح و تتناسل و تنجب فايزيس جمعت اشلاء اوزوريس من كل انحاء مصر بعدما مزقها اله الشر و بكت عليها طويلا فاعادت دموعها حياته مجددا و تزوجته و انجبت حورس فاي تشابه لحورس مع المسيح في رايك هنا العذراء مريم حبلت من الروح القدس اي من قوه روح الله و ليس برجل مصدقا لنبؤه تنبأ بها النبي اشعياء قبل 700 عام من مولد المسيح في التوراه

«هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللَّهُ مَعَنَا). 

فانت ان شبهت المولد العذري باوثنيه فانت تضرب دينك ايضا

ثالثا ابن الله في الوثنيه هوا نتاج تناسل و انجاب اما في المسيحيه فهو تمام المعادله لله و لاقرب الصوره فاذا كان الآب هوا الباطن الذي لا يظهر فان الابن هوا الصوره التي تظهر....اي تناسل وثني في تجسد عقل الله الناطق ابن الله تعني من الله يعني تمام المعادله

هل ايييييي دين وثني تقبل المسيحيه او شابهها اصلا

اقرا كثيرا اخي قبل ان تحكم

وبالنسبه ل 25 يناير

حورس لم يحدد تاريخ لولادته اصلا افتح اي كتاب لن تجد له تاريخ دا اولا و ثانيا ولد المسيح صيفا و لكن لظروف ما جعل عيد ميلاده شتاءا

و حورس لم يحدد مكان ميلاده اصلا سواء قصر او مزود او بيت حتي لم يحدد و هذا تدليس ظاهر مضحك جدا جدا جدا

الوثنيين المصريين حاربوا مار مرقص عندما جاء كارزا بالانجيل في مصر و عذبوه و قتلوه

ان كانت المسيحيه وثنيه جديده لما حاربتها البوذيه في منغوليا و الوثنيه في مصر و الوثنيه عند الرومان

التنكيل بالمسحيين اغلبه جاء من الوثنيه

اقرا سفر اعمال الرسل ستجد كرها غريبا للوثنيه في هذا السفر و تنديدا بها و يكفيك هذا العدد



الاصحاح الرابع عشر 




> 14 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الرَّسُولاَنِ بَرْنَابَا وَبُولُسُ مَزَّقَا ثِيَابَهُمَا وَانْدَفَعَا إِلَى الْجَمْعِ صَارِخَيْنِ:
> 15 «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ لِمَاذَا تَفْعَلُونَ هَذَا؟ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً بَشَرٌ تَحْتَ آلاَمٍ مِثْلُكُمْ نُبَشِّرُكُمْ أَنْ تَرْجِعُوا مِنْ هَذِهِ الأَبَاطِيلِ إِلَى الإِلَهِ الْحَيِّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ وَالْبَحْرَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا
> 16 الَّذِي فِي الأَجْيَالِ الْمَاضِيَةِ تَرَكَ جَمِيعَ الْأُمَمِ يَسْلُكُونَ فِي طُرُقِهِمْ -
> 17 مَعَ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَتْرُكْ نَفْسَهُ بِلاَ شَاهِدٍ - وَهُوَ يَفْعَلُ خَيْراً يُعْطِينَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَمْطَاراً وَأَزْمِنَةً مُثْمِرَةً وَيَمْلأُ قُلُوبَنَا طَعَاماً وَسُرُوراً».
> 18 وَبِقَوْلِهِمَا هَذَا كَفَّا الْجُمُوعَ بِالْجَهْدِ عَنْ أَنْ يَذْبَحُوا لَهُمَا.


 

التوحيد و عباده الله في قمته

ما رايك

لو كنا وثنين اترانا احببنا كتابه هذا الكلام

فكر اخي جيدا قبل ان تظلم الله

سلام المسيح لك اترك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 فبراير 2010)

critic قال:


> *ايه الشبهة العبيطة دى*
> *لا ترتقى لان تكون شبهة اصلا*
> *للدرجة دى الافلاس !*
> 
> ...


 
*احمد شلبي له من الله ما يستاهله كتب كل هذا في كتابه المسيحيه و انتشر الكلام بعدها كمسلمات ..... لا تعليق*


----------



## Critic (15 فبراير 2010)

*كل شوية يطلع واحد يقولك بوذا شبه المسيح اصله كان مولود من عذراء*
*و كريشنا اله الهندوس شبة المسيح اصله مولود من عذراء*
*و حورس كمان مولود من عذراء (جت عليه يعنى و هتقف !! )*

*و اتحدى ان اى مدلس يجيب مرجع موثق واحد فقط لاى منهم بقول ان اى منهم ولد من عذراء او كان فيه تشابه مع المسيح !!!*

*ربنا يرحمنا من التدليس*
*الغلطة غلطت المسلم اللى بيصدق كذب شيوخه و يلغى عقله*

*المرة الجاية يا عزيزى لما تلاقى شبهة موجودة فى منتدى اسلامى عن التشابه فبل ما تنقلها ارجوك اطلب منهم طلب واحد بس :*
*قولهم عايز المرجع الاجنبى اللى بيقول ان بوذا و لا كريشنا و لا حورس كان كذا !!*
*و انتظر المفاجئة..... لا مرجع بل تدليس تدليس نعم تدليس و تأكد بنفسك*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 فبراير 2010)

*



كل شوية يطلع واحد يقولك بوذا شبه المسيح اصله كان مولود من عذراء
و كريشنا اله الهندوس شبة المسيح اصله مولود من عذراء
و حورس كمان مولود من عذراء (جت عليه يعنى و هتقف !! )

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
من يشبه ميلاد المسيح العذري باي اله وثني اخر فانه يضرب دينه الذي قال ان مريم عذراء في قرانه في الصميم

سوره التحريم و سوره ال عمران مذكور فيهم ان مريم عذراء ولالا

يبقي المسلم لف حبل المشنقه حوالين رقبته لما قال ان المسيح مولود من عذراء زي كريشنا او حورس لانه كدا يبقي شبه دينه الي بيقول ان مريم عذراء بالوثنيه

فلينتهي هؤلاء و الا هيضروا دينهم هما مش احنا يعني

والله القران ورطكم و قالكم مريم عذراء

بتشبهوا المسيح بالالهه الوثنيه ليه بقي

والله المسيح عندكم اسمه عيسي بن مريم

يبقي اسكتوا بقي ولا بلاش تشبهوا الميلاد العذري بالاساطير او الالهات الوثنيه و خلوا الطابق مستور لان دينكم قال كدا برضه

سلام و نعمه*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (15 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع رائع وحجة رائعة ..*
*أدام الله عقولكم بكل خير .*
*أرجوا اغلاق الحوار لإفتقاده كلمة شبهة .*
*ربنا يبارك كل إنسان . *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 فبراير 2010)

ممتازة يا تروث .. ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 فبراير 2010)

غير مستحقه...

صلي لاجلي اخي لان دا البنزين الي ممشي موتوري

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (15 فبراير 2010)

خلاص يا جماعة صاحب الموضوع سكت من الصفحة 3 تقريبا

ياريت نقفل الموضوع العبيط دا


----------



## alpha&omega (15 فبراير 2010)

شبهة تافهة 
الشبهة منقولة من مواقع الملحديين وليس من نتاج دراسة للاخوة المسلميين 
ومعظم ما طرح فيها تدليس على المسيحية و تدليس حتى على التاريخ و العقائد الوثنية!!!
و معظم ما جاء فيها يقوض و يعرض عقيدة طارح الشبهة للتشكيك !
صورة و عين و عقائد وثنية و و و ...
بالعقل و المنطق 
الم يكن للوثنيين دين  وشرائع الم يكن لهم اعياد و مناسبات و طقوس و صلوات الم يكن لهم معابد ؟؟!!!
فهل يقبل ان نقول لطارح الشبهة ان دينك يضاهي الوثنية لما به من عبادات و صلوات ومعابد بيوت للاله
هذا غير منطقي
اما عن الايقونات فهي ليست عقيدة و احترام المسيحيين لها هو في الحقيقة احترام لما تمثله الايقونة
اليقونات كانت وكأنها انجيل مرسوم يستخدم فيها الفنان كل العناصر الطبيعية و غيرها لتبيان كل ما يتعلق بشخص المرسوم في الايقونة و الهالة هنا هي هالة النور و القداسة 
وهي ترسم حتى للقديسين 
و مثال ان المسيح في الايقونات احيانا نلاحظ انه بيده يشير الى اسمه بواسطة اصابع اليد و مماثلتها لاول حرف من اسمه و اخره حسب الحروف اليونانية (لتبيان ان صاحب الايقونة هة يسوع المسيح)
و الكثير من الرموز المذهلة و الايقونات بحد ذاتها فن جميل يسمى الايكونوغرافيا 

فعلا ان كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين و اما للنجسين و غير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهرا بل قد تنجس ذهنهم ايضا و ضميرهم


----------



## يانا فراوله (17 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه تضحكتنى بجد لانى دارسه اثار هههههههههههه وحورس اله الشمس وهو بيقولوا عليه رمز السماء فاذا كان ده قصدك فانا هرد عليك

المسيح ليس له شبيه ولا مثيل لانه ابدى وسرمدى اى ليس له بدايه ونهايه اله المستحيلات وصانه المعجزات اله لما البحر سد الطريق قدام ولاده الرب شق البحر بصوته وعداهم من بين الميه اله خلق عيد من الطين وخلق اذن وخلق يد يابسه واقام اموات 
ديه ابسط قدرات للمسيح

اما بقى عن حورس فما هو الا اله الشمس عند الفراعنه ويمز له بالعين المفتوحه وبيولوا عليه حورس الاله وكمان كل الهه الفراعته ليست موجوده بدليل انهم كانوا عامليين البقره حتحتور الهه

فالفراعنه كانوا بيعملوا البقر الله وعملوا للشمس اله حورس اى عمل عمله حورس لثبت وجوده اصلا

حورس اله ليت موجود لانه وهمى عند الفراعنه وليست له دليل على وجوده ولكن


رب المجد يسوع المسيح الفادى الحنان الرحيم بولاده الخطاه الذى لا يشاء موت الخطاه بل يتمنى التوبه هو اله ليست له مثيل او شبيه فهو اله المستحيلات 

ليست علاقه بين المسيح ولا تشابه على الاطلاق الرب ليس له مثيل لانه صالح وللابد رحمته وحورس اصلا رمز وليست له وجود


----------



## Jack sparrow (4 مارس 2010)

الشبهة مأخوذة من فيلمzeitigist 
********ery movie
عملة واحد ضايع 
و ادى الرد علية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD40xi9KdqE


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (10 مارس 2010)

*الى الاخ صاحب الموضوع .

يبدي لي انك تأثرت بموضوع القادمون الفلم الذي صنعه هاشم . والغريب في الموضوع نلاحظ انه يتكلم عن المسيح الدجال الذي سوف يقتله المسيح الغير دجال . وهذا الفلم الذي صنعه مسلم وللعجب انه استخدم ايات الانجيل من سفر الرؤيا في انتاج فلمه . وهو بكل حال من الاحوال يتكلم عن الحركة الماسونية . وانت كمسلم تفرح وتهلل ان رأيت شيء يخص المسيحية او صوره او تمثال او صليب حتى تثير التعليق . الا تعتقد ياعزيزي ان هذا الموضوع لادخله له لا بالمسيح من بعيد ولا من قريب لا بولادة ولا حياة ولا موت . والاعجب من كل ذلك يامسلم . ان صاحب الفيديو وضع فكرة حورس في الفيديو حتى يثبت ان الدين الاسلامي والدين المسيحي دين حق . وان المخربون والشياطين كثر . اما انت بجهلك وعدم تكملة الفلم كاملا وانا متأكد من هذا . اثبت لنا ان الاسلام لاوجود له . تماما . وحتى صاحب الفيديو يجهل تماما ان شهد على محمد من سفر الرؤيا . ولكن لم يجروء على تكملة الاية في بداية الفلم . اكتفى فقط بأخذ رموز الوحش وقد نسي النبي الكذاب .

ياعزيزي اتعجب من المسلمين والاغلبية منهم النسبه الكبيره لايفقهون شيئ في اي شيء . فقط يرى عنوان الموضوع ويتم الرد عليه دون ان يكلف نفسه بالبحث عن الحقيقه . 

سئمنا ياعالم هذا الاسلوب الضعيف الركيك . ملئتم المواقع كذب وخداع الله وابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح . نفاق في نفاق على الله . وضعتم اسم الله على حبة بطاطس . وضعتم اسم الله على حبة طمام معفنه . وضعتم اسم الله على بقرة .  حولتم شكل شيطان تمثال في احد غرف الاشباح وقلتم انه جان . احضرتم صوره من موقع اجنبي للجرائم . وقلتم وجد معذب في القبر .حولتم الالعاب الاسفنجية الى فتاة رمت القران في الحمام فمسخها الله . وماهذا الا القليل . والان تتجرؤن على ابن الله الرب يسوع المسيح وتدعون انه حورس . من هو حورس هذا اصلا حتى تصف الله به ؟ من خلقه اصلا حتى تتشبه بهذا الشخص .

اعلم تماما ياعزيزي ان ضعف نفوسكم وعدم ثقتكم في دينكم قبل ثقتكم بالله جعلت الشيطان يدخل الى قلوبكم ويجعلكم عبيد عنده وانتم لاحول ولا قوه . طبعا بقيادة قائد القوات المسلحه الشيطانية محمد . لانه اصر عليكم بعدم المعرفه والسؤال . وهذا مايبتغيه لاجل نفسه . جعلكم في الدنيا مضحكة الامم وفي الاخره عذاب جهنم . اخجلوا على انفسكم . وتعلمو من الغرب العلم والثقافه بدل تعلم العادات التي لاتفيد . انظروا الى انفسكم والى جهل علمائكم والى اشكالكم حتى . حتى خليقة الله الجميله جعلتم شكلها مشمئز . اسالك يا اخي بأمانه ماهي نظرتك على الشيوخ السلفية بشكلهم . عيون حاقده قلب اسود . علامة في الجبين تقزز مظهر الانسان وتجعله يراجع مابداخل معدته وللعلم لو قرات الانجيل الذي هو قبل القرأن بالالاف السنين لعرفت ماذا تعني سمة الوحش والنبي الكذاب على الجبين . فهل هذه ايضا الانجيل محرف بها . ولماذا يحرفها ان لم يكن لها معنا او مفهومه اصلا .او تسيء حتى لاي شخص .ولاننسى ثوب قصير . اهذه الحشمة للرجال ؟ 

ارجوك يا اخي حاول ان تفتح مخك لمره واحده انت واي اخ مسلم . فكروا الله امرك ان تفكر وتستخدم عقلك . لاتجعل نفسك لعبه يلهوا بها الناس ويتسلون عليها . واعذرني على كلامي ان ضايقك ولكن صدقني هذه الحقيقه التي لايريد ان يتقبلها المسلم لانه يعلم انه اذا فكر او حاول التفكير فنال عقاب الاخره كما عمله النبي محمد .

 كفااااااااااااكم خرافات رجاءا ارحموا بقية خلق الله ولاتكونو سببا في ضلال الامم اكثر من هذا . فكروا فكروا فكروا واطلبو من الله ان يظهر الحق لكم . قولو لله ياربنا يا خالقنا قل لنا اي الحق وصلوا من قلوبكم واطلبوا الله بحق وايمان وسوف تروا مالا تتوقعوه .

سلام الرب اترك لك ولكل الموجودين
*​


----------



## حمورابي (10 مارس 2010)

لي تعليق طويل على مثل هذا الموضوع . 
هل يسمح لي ألأشراف بوضع التعليق كله ُ ام أن أضع الرابط فقط للموقع علماً انه ليس موقع مسيحي الذي قمتُ بالتعليق فيه . فأي الطرق يسمح لي . 
وشكراً


----------

